# Timer for early morning brew?



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

Working split shifts, every other week I start at 6am so up at 5 ish and out the door at 5.30. Not got enough time to heat the machine properly without getting up earlier....that ain't gonna happen! Just wondering if anyone uses a timer on the power plug or any other good ideas?

Cheers

Dan


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I use a timer that I got from ebay for less than £10 including postage, has 52 program slots (a tad excessive?!) And does the job perfectly









I have it switch on 30mins before Im ready to use it and its ideal!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm sure I read on another site that you shouldn't use a timer on an espresso machine, although it didn't give a reason. Im in the same boat as totallywired so if it's possible I'm going to use one too.


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm gonna give it a go! What could possible go wrong?


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Got to admit I've been thinking about doing this. I can't see it doing any harm as long as you remember to unplug it if you're going on holiday for a week/weekend and don't let it run out of water. I can only assume it's just the whole unattended thing they're banging on about.

Usually I run down as soon as I get up, stick the PF in and switch the machine on, then go upstairs again and get my shower and get dressed etc. Then by the time I'm ready for breakfast the machine is nicely warmed


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Yeah, I'm thinking about doing this too, sick of buying drinks on the way to work when I often prefer the ones I make at home.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Just thought I'd revive this thread. I finally got around to buy myself a timer plug. I got it from EBay for about £6 (not without troubles, the first one came and it was an analogue one so he sent me out the right one the next day and a return envelope to send the wrong one back.)

Here it is in use










It comes on at 7:20am and goes off at 8:30 so it's nice and warm when I come to use the machine around 7:45am. I tend to turn it off by hand after I've used it and remember to turn it on before I go to bed.

It says you shouldn't use them for anything rated more than 13A but I think it's only the bigger machines that need the extra power.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Only problem with a timer (as I have mentioned in another thread) is if the pump is inadvertently switched on whilst the timer is switched off. When the timer kicks in the pump will push water through the head until the tank empties. A flood if you are lucky, a burnt out element if you aren't.

With a bit of care you should be OK

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Haha! I think you'd have to be pretty careless to leave the pump switch on (nips off to go check mine isn't on







) but I guess someone's managed to do it at least once in the past.

Have I asked you this before cigarman? What cigars are you into?


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

I bought that same model around 3 years ago. It was a BOGOF offer but 1 was already dead. It has worked perfectly well each day until yesterday when it suddenly developed the ability to detect when I turned up to make a shot. Even though it had been on and warmed for about 45min, it just switched off and I only noticed when I went to flush the head and nothing happened (did it this morning too). So start saving for the new one in 3 years


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

chimpsinties said:


> Haha! I think you'd have to be pretty careless to leave the pump switch on (nips off to go check mine isn't on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed they have - not me, but someone I know. E-61 machine + a quick polish before bedtime + lever accidentally left in up position = water all over the kitchen when he got up. Fortunately the machine cuts off when the tank empties. I would think that machines like a Silvia would be prone to an accidental switch on of the pump switch (bear in mind you wouldn't know it had been done as the machine is off and there are no lights to alert you to what's been done.

Sadly, despite my username, I swore off the cigars some 3+ years ago after developing a cough I couldn't get rid of at the time. Heavily into many of the Havanas before that, with a love of robustos/hermosos sizing - particularly Ramon Allones Special Selecion, Hoyo Epicure No.2 and Saint Louis Rey Regios. Miss them desperately when I'm BBQing, like tonight. But I know that if I start again I'll be hooked, and it's a pretty expensive hobby, compared to coffee - so total abstinence is the only way.!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I was going to use a timer myself with the Silvia but was a bit concerned about the boiler, when switching on first thing I always open the steam wand and switch on the pump until water flows from the wand and portafilter,to ensure that the boiler is "Primed" I'm sure I read somewhere that this should be done when starting the machine from cold, though I stand to be corrected!


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

mike 100 said:


> I was going to use a timer myself with the Silvia but was a bit concerned about the boiler, when switching on first thing I always open the steam wand and switch on the pump until water flows from the wand and portafilter,to ensure that the boiler is "Primed" I'm sure I read somewhere that this should be done when starting the machine from cold, though I stand to be corrected!


It is certainly what I do! I did consider using a microcontroller to do some temp sensing and PID type stuff along with timed switch on and auto priming etc. for the Silvia. It shouldn't be massively complex to do (I'm currently thinking a good use of a raspberry pi...) but I don't have any time to do it as I've just bought a house which is in need of a fair chunk of work!!


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I have one of these with an inline surge protector plugged into it between it and the espresso machine:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Masterplug-TE7-MP-24-Hour-Programmable-Electronic/dp/B004I5BQA6/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1332969057&sr=8-6

It works well with my machine with lots of settings for both on/off timers and with different patterns for days of the week. The only downside is that the internal rechargeable battery that stores the timers and the current time only seems to charge when it is on. Therefore you need to make sure it is on enough each week to ensure the battery stays charged.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

mike 100 said:


> I was going to use a timer myself with the Silvia but was a bit concerned about the boiler, when switching on first thing I always open the steam wand and switch on the pump until water flows from the wand and portafilter,to ensure that the boiler is "Primed" I'm sure I read somewhere that this should be done when starting the machine from cold, though I stand to be corrected!


Well I've never had to do that with the Classic before so I'm not going to lose any sleep over it now.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

As long as you make sure the boiler is full before switching it off (especially after steaming milk) then it should be okay.


----------

